# Einzelbenutzermodus



## keNshi (21. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

 ich habe eine frage.

 wenn ich mein fedora core 1 herunterfahren will " shutdown now " 

 "begibt" sich das prgramm in den Einzelbenutzer modus und fährt nich herunter!

 ich bin kein wahrer linux crack ^^ deswegen kein plan

 bitte helft mir 

 danke kenshi


----------



## ocb (21. Februar 2005)

shutdown -h now

(Ohne Angabe von -h nimmt shutdown den default, als da wäre: Runlevel 1.)

P.S.: man shutdown


----------

